# 69 4x4 F250



## joesawer (Jul 4, 2007)

I just bought a 69 F250 4X4 with a mild 390 and 4 speed. It is old and ugly and rides rough. But it is simple, smog exempt, I'm not afraid to scratch it, and I could by 15 of them for what I paid for my last new truck before financing.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 5, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> My latest truck is a 1987 Ford F350 4x4 with the 6.9L International.



Man I wish you could still by a diesel like that new. I had a 85 F250 with 6.9 and 4speed, with a high geared rear axle. That truck got 22 mpg, would run faster than it would stay in the road, and pull 20,000lbs goose neck (not all at the same time). It was still running after 600,000 miles. I had a 06 power stroke that was a beautiful, fast, expensive, and complicated (electronic variable turbo vanes?) that was never going to make it to 300,000 miles.


----------



## bonnieville (Jul 15, 2007)

Congats on the F250 "bumpside" check out the forums at www.fordification.com . Tell them Flatbedford sent you.





My 1970 F350


----------



## joesawer (Jul 18, 2007)

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey I just bought a 65 f250 tall boy 4+4 with a rebuilt 390 and
four speed granny low is a bad boy built ford tough!


----------



## joesawer (Jul 18, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey I just bought a 65 f250 tall boy 4+4 with a rebuilt 390 and
> four speed granny low is a bad boy built ford tough!



Congradulations, I love that body style.


----------



## bonnieville (Jul 19, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey I just bought a 65 f250 tall boy 4+4 with a rebuilt 390 and
> four speed granny low is a bad boy built ford tough!



Got pictures?


----------

